# I wanna sketch your Sonas! FREE and for fun



## TokoDoggo (Jul 17, 2021)

Hello there!
So It's been a minute since I've done character design for others, and I'm in great need of practice. So let's have some fun with this! I'll draw a simpler avatar version of your character- key work is SIMPLE. No character ref sheets, I'm just having you fill out the list below so I can practice bringing someone else's vision to life from my own perspective. It's purely for fun, where you get some free art of your character and I get some much needed practice. You'll have to answer some limited simplified questions (I'll reject anything that is too difficult- you'll have to pay for a true commission). Here's my sample:
*Name: *Morenio
*Species: *Rabbit Monk Parakeet
*Personality:* Chill
*Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral):* Nothing specific, basic boy birb
*Head-Horns/Hair &Type:* none
*Ears:* Bunny ears
*Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color:* Orange Parrot beak
*Eyes:* Mellow, blue eyes
*Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC:* Bunny Paws
*Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color:* Yes, Pink
*Body color (simple): *green body w/ cream cheeks and chest
*One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any):* Rosie cheeks and cream-tipped ears
*Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc): *No





Note: hands may not be in shot, but there's a chance I may need to know what they are if it works out in the sketch. Also anything over the top will be rejected. Stick to a very basic answer with a couple word answers.

This should be fun!! Keep in mind- if I get a lot of these it might take time to get to them if I am traveling.
Here's a blank list to copy and paste:
*Name:* 
*Species: 
Personality:
Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral):
Head-Horns/Hair &Type:
Ears:
Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color:
Eyes:
Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC:
Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color:
Body color (simple): 
One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any):
Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc): *


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

Ooh thank you for the chance!

*Species: *domestic cat
*Personality: *shy, soft, sweet, mild
*Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral): *female
*Head-Horns/Hair &Type: *no horns, no human-like hair
*Ears: *cat ears
*Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color:* cat mouth, pink nose, pink tongue, white fur
*Eyes: *blue
*Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC: *
white paws, pink pads
*Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color: *no
*Body color (simple): *white
*One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any): *no
*Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc): *no


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 18, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Ooh thank you for the chance!
> 
> *Species: *domestic cat
> *Personality: *shy, soft, sweet, mild
> ...


Thank you! Sorry I forgot to ask her name  but I saw it on the character sheet  

Here's the adorable Beanie the Cat <3 I hope you like it! :3


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 18, 2021)

I’ll gladly offer my Taguel girl for this.
*Name: Ami
Species: Taguel(rabbit shapeshifter)
Personality: curious and kind, if out of touch with the modern world due to her tribal upbringing
Gender: Female(can be feral or anthro with her shape shifting)
Hair: (In anthro form only) Long well groomed pick hair to match her fur that intertwines with her long ears.
Ears: long floppy rabbit ears, easily seen in the pic.
Eyes: a calm light blue.
Hands: even in her anthro state, they remain paws, simply gaining opposable thumbs and soft pink pads. Feral lacks pads.
Body color: pink and white
Standouts: always digitigrade, be it feral or anthro.
From a universe: Fire Emblem Awakening, but mentioned so briefly they barely exist.*

I add both feral and anthro details because I leave it up to you which you want to draw. The picture given is her anthro form(the artist goofed and forgot her hair and never corrected it) and sadly the only one I got right now


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 18, 2021)

Your style is super cute! 

Name: Bow
Species: BeagleBunny
Personality: Bold, airheaded, short tempered
Gender(Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral): Male
Head-Horns/Hair &Type: Relatively short hair except for his bangs which poke out from under his hat
Ears: Long floppy ears
Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color: Light teal with a black nose
Eyes: black
Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC: Paws but no paw pads
Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color: No
Body color (simple): Teal
One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any): Big eyebrows!
Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc): Animal Crossing


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jul 18, 2021)

*Name: Cyrus
Species: jackal*
Personality: benevolent god, authoritative/likes being in charge, but friendly.
Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral): masculine 
Head-Horns/Hair &Type: short hair
Ears: gold tipped, gold ring piercing. 
Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color:
Eyes: yellow
Hands/Paws: white claws, black color,
Wings? No
Body color (simple): black some gold streaks
One-Two major standout feature(s) gold mark on back, symbol changes based on time period (not needed if frontal view though.) Clothing is based on time period, ex: egypt, white cloth gold linings
Is you're character from a universe? No

Here's a character of mine you can bring to life if you'd like ^^


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 18, 2021)

Sounds fun! I'll bite!

Name: Zalifa

Species: Red Ruffed Lemur (Varecia Rubra)

Personality: Flamboyant, eccentric

Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral): Nonbinary (Masculine-Androgynous)


Head-Horns/Hair &Type: Shoulder-length black hair. Think Loki. It's not very visible in the first art linked.

Ears: Standard Lemur ears

Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color: Standard Lemur Snoot. Black. As with the rest of his species, has snaggle teeth

Eyes: Heteroromantic Blue/ Brown

Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC: Hands. And feet hands because primate, but they're not gonna be in frame lmao

Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color: nope

Body color (simple): Primarily reddish-purple, with White above the shoulders, and a dark patch on the chest

One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any): David Bowie inspired Lightning Bolt Facepaint and stage outfit. Reddish neck fur


Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, D isney, etc): Nope

First art by Demiebow Skiema


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 18, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I’ll gladly offer my Taguel girl for this.
> *Name: Ami
> Species: Taguel(rabbit shapeshifter)
> Personality: curious and kind, if out of touch with the modern world due to her tribal upbringing
> ...


Thank you so much! I love her <3 I looked up some research on the hair. If the artist didn't know Fire Emblem they probably were pretty confused about how to intertwine the hair and ears. It's definitely not an easy task but I enjoy a challenge  Here's what I came up with!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 19, 2021)

TokoDoggo said:


> Thank you so much! I love her <3 I looked up some research on the hair. If the artist didn't know Fire Emblem they probably were pretty confused about how to intertwine the hair and ears. It's definitely not an easy task but I enjoy a challenge  Here's what I came up with!
> View attachment 116541


Oh my god I love it!


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 19, 2021)

Pompadork said:


> Your style is super cute!
> 
> Name: Bow
> Species: BeagleBunny
> ...


Thank you! I had a blast drawing Bow. Here he is!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jul 19, 2021)

TokoDoggo said:


> Thank you so much! I love her <3 I looked up some research on the hair. If the artist didn't know Fire Emblem they probably were pretty confused about how to intertwine the hair and ears. It's definitely not an easy task but I enjoy a challenge  Here's what I came up with!
> View attachment 116541


I hope it’s all right that I added this picture to the thread I made to show her off. With credit to you of course


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 19, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> I hope it’s all right that I added this picture to the thread I made to show her off. With credit to you of course


Absolutely! Enjoy the art in any way you like <3


----------



## MundeMohawk (Jul 19, 2021)

That's would be fun! :3c

*Name: Kieron
Species: North American Beaver
Personality: Friendly (but sometimes rough)
Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral): Male
Head-Horns/Hair &Type: Longer fur
Ears: Short and Rounded Ears
Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color: Purple nose
Eyes: Green
Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC:
Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color:
Body color (simple): Paws (Dark Brown)
One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any): No
Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc): No*


----------



## MissNook (Jul 19, 2021)

I like the cute and fluffy vibe of all your pictures <3

PS: Just a side note, your thread belongs to the Art Exchange and Trades forum


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 19, 2021)

MissNook said:


> I like the cute and fluffy vibe of all your pictures <3
> 
> PS: Just a side note, your thread belongs to the Art Exchange and Trades forum


Oh man I never saw that section lol! I'm new to these forums.


----------



## Galacta4 (Jul 19, 2021)

Thank you for the opportunity 
*Name: Exo
Species: Human/Dragon
Personality: Shy but also a showoff
Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral): Male
Head-Horns/Hair &Type: He doesn't have hair he has some thorns on his head
Ears: -
Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color: Green tongue, the rest of it is dark blue.
Eyes: Cyan (glowy)
Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC: He has normal hands 
Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color: He doesn't have wings
Body color (simple):
One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any): He has an averagely large tail. (Not shown in the picture)
Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc): No
Extra notes: Exo has a scar on his belly thats signed with an electric bolt.*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 20, 2021)

TokoDoggo said:


> Thank you! Sorry I forgot to ask her name  but I saw it on the character sheet
> 
> Here's the adorable Beanie the Cat <3 I hope you like it! :3
> View attachment 116439


Awwwe thank you I love it!!

May I upload it and give you full credit? I do this with all art I recieve


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 25, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Awwwe thank you I love it!!
> 
> May I upload it and give you full credit? I do this with all art I recieve


Absolutely! Use the art however you like! Sorry for the late response, I was on a job site all week


----------



## NadiaBella (Jul 25, 2021)

*Name:* Miniri
*Species: halfie: huskie/fox
 Personality: sassy 
Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral): female 
Head-Horns/Hair &Type: Straight purple red (still a wip on how I really want the color to look like so don't worry too much on color) hair, and hair style is up to you. 
Ears: black with red/crimson tips, and right ear has 3 piercings, while left only has 2 (left is also optional)
Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color: muzzle - red/crimson
Eyes: purple 
Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC: paws - left red right black
Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color: no wings 
Body color (simple): black/grey
One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any): I have a diamond shaped ring tattoo on my right ankle 
 Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc): no



*


----------



## FR0ST81T3 (Jul 25, 2021)

I'd love it if you drew my girl, Taro! <- This is a link to references.
I'll even do a sketch for you in return!


*Name: *Taro
*Species: *Lop-Eared Rabbit
*Personality: *Shy, but friendly
*Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral): *Non-Binary (She/Them)
*Head-Horns/Hair &Type: *Artistic Freedom
*Ears: *_FLUFFY_
*Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color: *Nose is ALWAYS yellow, with a septum piercing. She also has eyebrow piercings!
*Eyes: *Purple
*Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC: *Artistic Freedom
*Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color: *No
*Body color (simple): *Shades of blue and purple (blush, shadows, etc..
*One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any): *Piercings, tattoos, and her nose!
*Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc): *No


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 25, 2021)

Are you still interested in doing my fursona, OP?

*Name: *Eremurus Shadowtotem
*Species: *Tauren
*Personality: *Introverted, quiet, shy, intelligent, curious
*Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral): *Female
*Head-Horns/Hair &Type: *Two large, black horns. Black hair, either in braids on side of head, or free flowing.
*Ears: *Black, bovine ears. Refer to icon.
*Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color: *Muzzle, and black.
*Eyes: *Purple eye colour, but Eremurus wears engineering goggles almost always. They have a gold frame, and blue lenses. There is also a knob that is purple at the side, and a knob that is green at the side. (Purple knob on bottom, green knob on top.)
*Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC: *Hands with 5 fingers, completely black. She also has hooves, not feet. But she wears blue/black coloured gloves, as well.
*Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color: *N/A
*Body color (simple): *Covered in 1 inch black fur.
*One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any): *1.) Engineering goggles 2.) Her outfit.
*Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc): *Yes- World Of Warcraft.


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 25, 2021)

Judging by the starting post, your intention was to try working from descriptions only?... We may try this with my OC who hasn't gotten any art for quite some time.

*Name*: Wanda
*Species*: brown hyena
*Personality*: psycho-yet-friendly, excessively happy 90% of the time but can be very annoying as she acts first and thinks later (if at all)
*Gender (Masculine/Feminine/Androgynous/none-feral)*: female
*Head-Horns/Hair &Type*: long, lush blonde hair, "wolf cut" style
*Ears*: big and pointy, somewhat flame-shaped
*Muzzle/Beak/Snoot/Mouth- and color*: hyena muzzle is canine-like but more blocky and heavy; brown color. Has relatively long whiskers and some cheek fluff, but not as much as a wolf or fox would have.
*Eyes*: green
*Hands/Paws/Claws/Flippers/ETC*: human-like hands with tan fur, brown pads and dark gray claws
*Wings? Yes/No If Yes, Base color*: no
*Body color (simple)*: brown, with tan stripes on arms and legs
*One-Two major standout feature(s) (If any)*: white-pink orchid flower tucked into her hair at the inner edge of her right ear; likes dark blue clothes
*Is you're character from a universe? Yes/No (Example- Pokemon, Sonic, Disney, etc)*: no


----------

